

Show HN: This is what Rosetta Stone would look like if it were crowd-sourced - danielhughes
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/babelmatch/id646606322

======
danielhughes
This is my first iOS app. It's a bit of an experiment in crowd sourcing. Right
now there's lots of content in Cantonese and English. If you want to play
around with the app I suggest trying one of those languages first. And then
switch over to whatever language it is that you want to learn.

------
Casseres
It says it requires iOS 6. Is there something in the app that requires it, or
is that just a new mandate by Apple for all new apps? I won't be able to
update my iPhone for another week, but I look forward to trying it out. It
certainly seems innovative (and free!).

~~~
danielhughes
The iOS 6 requirement was initially because I was using some features in the
Facebook SDK. But I dropped those features entirely. I honestly can't remember
if there's any code left in the app that requires iOS 6. Thanks for the
positive feedback! I hope you find the app useful.

